# PC-installed options/accessories listing?



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

I learned through this board and by asking Jonathan that I can get Sirius installed at the PC on my Z4--are there other goodies that take some installation, that aren't factory-install items, that can be ordered for PC installation? Is there a listing of them anywhere? I'll be selfish and ask about them for my almost-ordered Z4, but others might benefit as well from such a listing.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=270824


----------

